# Training goats to pull Wagons



## GreenAcresFarm (Jul 31, 2012)

I have seen people train goats to carry packs and pull carts and im getting a boer cross buckling in about a week and was wondering how hard is it to train a goat to do it. Any help is Welcomed


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 31, 2012)

I am also interested in doing that in additional to training my goats for packing. I have put dog harnesses on them and they are fine with wearing them. I plan to teach them to walk on leash first and then let them get used to dragging branches around. For packing, they can't carry a full load till they are three but I can start with little weights.


----------



## L&L Ranch (Aug 26, 2012)

traing them is pretty easy the only hard part is teaching them to stop i have a kiko/fainter billy that is 8 months that i use to pull a wagon he can pull about 100 pounds tops but thats only because he weighs 110 and train for a hour each day and you must exercise and train them every day or they forget what to do


----------



## goodhors (Aug 26, 2012)

The historical information I have read, says to stay VERY LIGHT on the reins.  Goats are 
sensitive to the bit, so hanging on the reins will make the goat less forward.  As with 
horses, you really WANT FORWARD, so goat is actually moving along to get someplace.
Seems like some Amish shops still make goat harness, so it is available in these times.
Get a vehicle to pull that is not going to tip over each time you make a turn.  That 
doesn't teach the goat nice things, could scare them about pulling stuff.

The larger goats can move a fair size load, especially if the load is on a wheeled vehicle.
May not be able to drive a single goat if you are an adult of good size, but kids, smaller
people probably wouldn't be too much load.  For bigger loads, a pair of good-size goats
can move things.

Teach Goat Whoa, right, left, trot, back.  Usually "Walk on" is easier than giddyup.
Goat should understand those words pretty well, before ever being hitched.  You 
should practice dragging stuff on the ground, so he knows how to manage some weight
before you get the vehicle involved.  Small rubber tires to start, then slightly larger ones
as he gains strength and confidence with the weight behind.  You are just working
thru the dragging factor, resistance to load moving, not "building his strenth up" as with 
competition pulling horses.  You never put anything behind him he can't move, with horses
that "being tied to something behind" is quite scary.  Some will freak out when load 
doesn't move.  Not sure with goats, never trained one to drive.  Better to always have him
thinking he CAN move what he has behind, so he will TRY HARD when asked.

I would use a bit on him, for better control.  I am not a fan of halter only with an attached 
load on the animal.  You have no control if animal ahead does something bad.  Mini horse 
bit might fit if you can't locate goat bits.

There are old photos online that will help with how to harness, what kind of shafts to use on
the vehicle.  Goat can't STOP HIS LOAD, if there are no shafts or pole for a pair of goats, on the
wheeled vehicle.  Vehicle will come from behind and hit him, which is CERTAINLY a bad thing 
to discourage him being obedient and pulling calmly.  I would not let him graze while harnessed
and hitched.  Bad habit to get into, he will be pulling down on reins to drop his head whenever 
he feels like it.  A whip in your hand is for touching him on sides to help turns, get him moving
forward, AND a weapon of defense from dogs running out or just pestering him.  Have a whip
stick long enough to have lash reach his shoulder for turns.  You should eventually just tap his 
shoulder, along with rein use, word cue of "right or left", for smooth turns.  Gives a good reach
to you for whacking an attacking dog or even just playful dogs who will run at you.  This is all
presuming driver is behind the hitched goat.  You have to PROTECT your driving animal, or 
him trying to protect himself from attack is going to make a mess of the vehicle, himself and you.


----------

